# Laptop slows down when unplugged(not charging)



## morroblivion (Nov 27, 2010)

My laptop slows down drastically whenever its unplugged but goes back to normal speed when I plug it in. Any solutions? Also here are the specs
Intel Core 2 CPU T5500 1.5 ghz
Ati Mobility Radeon x2300
1 G ram
Windows XP SP3
Also, the battery drains real fast and should be done in around an hour.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Please include the manufacturer and exact model number of your laptop.


----------



## morroblivion (Nov 27, 2010)

dustyjay said:


> Please include the manufacturer and exact model number of your laptop.


Its an Asus A8J


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

make sure in the power settings it's not set to something like 'presentation mode'...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go to Control Panel - Power Options, then set the power scheme on "Always On", then apply the change, then restart the laptop.

Doing that should keep the processor running at its rated speed instead of dropping to a slower speed and making the laptop run like a turtle.

It's my guess the processor is dropping to a slower speed to conserve battery power when you unplug the power cord.

I'm guessing that laptop is over 3 years old.

The battery doesn't last and hold a charge forever.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## morroblivion (Nov 27, 2010)

flavallee said:


> Go to Control Panel - Power Options, then set the power scheme on "Always On", then apply the change, then restart the laptop.
> 
> Doing that should keep the processor running at its rated speed instead of dropping to a slower speed and making the laptop run like a turtle.
> 
> ...


It was already in "Always On". Any other tips? And yea, the laptop is around 3 -4 years old


----------

